# Valk3 mod (Corner)



## rezaqorbani (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.aparat.com/v/AUOqm
https://www.aparat.com/v/pvAe8


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 10, 2017)

Is that the Persian version of YouTube? I do not understand anything on there.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Nov 10, 2017)

So you basically made the corners look like MeiYing corners!


----------

